# mrtg after upgrading to perl 5.10



## qsecofr (Apr 26, 2010)

Hi,

I've turned up the debug and logged the following error:


```
ERROR: Cannot update /var/db/rrdtool/localhost_?.rrd with '1272261819:...etc:...etc' /var/db/rrdtool/localhost_?.rrd: illegal attempt to 
update using time 1272261819 when last update time is 1272261819 (minimum one second step)
```

I believe I've upgraded & recompiled everything dependent on perl & png (ad-nauseum).  I even ran the perl-after-upgrade script, which failed to move RRDs.pm to its expected folder.  But I digress.  I copied the RRDs.pm, updated the mrtg.cfg to use correct lib .. updated mrtg, rrdtool, p5-SNMP*, all the p5* in fact ..

Haven't had success googling it yet.   Willing to bet I overlooked something, but if anyone can short-circuit my search logic I'd be very thankful.  

FBSD7.2.


----------



## qsecofr (Apr 26, 2010)

*mrtg pt 2*

I noticed the old job still running.

I relied on 
	
	



```
/usr/local/etc/rc.d/mrtg_daemon status
```
 to report correctly.  It failed and continues to fail to see the running pid, even though the job number is listed in /var/run/*.pid file.

Killing all running instances manually, and restarting via 
	
	



```
/usr/local/etc/rc.d/mrtg_daemon start
```
 appears to have moved past the previous error.  Will know better after I reboot and view the html ..

I'll have to look at the 'status' parm more carefully in the shell script too


----------

